# Montgomery Ward Hydrostatic 16



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

A new beast followed me home today. I think I've officially contracted the bug. The newest member of my stable is a 1975 Montgomery Wards/Gilson GIL33186A. What a beast! It's going to require a lot of love, and a bit of cursing to get rolling again, but appears to be all there. It came with manuals for the engine and transmission. Guy said it was running and just quit. No spark. I gave it a quick look over and found that in addition to no spark it has no compression either. I'll have to pop the head off and find out what's going on. But hey, it was a hundred dollar bill and a whole heck of a lot of grunting getting it into the back of my van. Think maybe I should quit for awhile. Trouble is, they keep coming out of the woodwork.  Haven't seen much online. Anyone out there have one of these? BTW, it came with the Sears [light weight] loader, ground ripper, and a massive PTO rototiller.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum safspir, and congrats on your score. Sounds like a hell of a deal! Be sure to enlighten us with photos and also be sure to toss your machine in our registry so that we can consider it in our routine monthly tractor banner contest!.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

What size engine does that beast have? Harbor Freight has a 22 HP horizontal shaft engine on sale this week for $630 that might make a suitable replacement if the one on their is trashed.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Safespir,
I purchased one like that new back in the day. Purchased a maintenance agreement that paid for itself 20 times over. Great deal. Mine had a 46" deck. 
Sounds like you may have a bent or stuck valve. 
Great buy for the price you paid.


----------



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

http://www.http://www.tractorforum.....php?attachmentid=29928&stc=1&d=1485622895895

I'm not having much luck getting the pics on this post. They show as uploaded images, but I seem to be missing whatever procedure is needed to apply them.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

safspir,
This i how I upload pics

Go advanced in reply
scroll down to attach and click upload images
click browse
find file on your computer and select
click open
then click on upload
you will be back at your reply
Click on preview post
if this is what you want to post click submit reply
Wallah!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you could have a stuck valve, if the unit has been sitting for some time, one or both valves will stick.

when I had this problem with the older Briggs, I would squirt some oil towards the valves through the plug hole and use a small screw driver to place some pressure on the top of the valves, this usually got them moving again.

by all means remove the head, this way you will see what condition the engine is in.


----------



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

*Wards Update*

The no spark was an easy fix, points box was full of water. Drained, dried, and dressed the points. Good spark. On this engine I could easily see the exhaust valve, but not the intake. Exhaust was working fine, but still no compression. Popped the head off and sure enough, intake valve was stuck open. Squirted some mouse oil in and hit it with a soft face mallet for a few cycles and it freed up. The starter belt broke along the way, and while replacing it I found out the driveshaft universal was broken. Found one on Ebay, and it's coming. Threw the head back on with the old gasket (new one coming), but it will not stay running except on go juice. It came with a new carb body, so it looks like a little rebuild project in my future. If I'm not careful this might just become a runner.  Okay, I'll try this pics again.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

You got the pics down pat. That i a different machine then the one I had, but might make you a strong one.


----------



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

Update... I rebuilt the carb (nasty), checked the valve clearance (OK), cleaned the top end, installed new head gasket, installed new points and condenser, new head gasket, and fired her up. Purrs nicely. Found two broken off engine to frame bolts and was fantasically lucky to use an easy out get both of them out. Which leads to the next major headache, the drive shaft...Argh! One end was broken, and try as I might, could not remove the danged thing without cutting it in half. Steering gear got in the way. Got a new drive shaft off of Ebay, but it's too long. Now I'm facing not only shortening it, but also, how to get the thing back into place without major disassembly. Help! Anyone out there have more experience than I as to how to do this?


----------



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

Update. I've posted questions in several groups. Some said no problem, others said you have to move the engine. Well, after a couple of hours of cursing, sweating, and such, I finally have the steering gear out of the way, and a clear path to the driveline. If anyone is still watching/following, I'm curious as to the next best path to follow. My "new" driveshaft is too long, but I can shorten it now problem. The thing is, do I re-use the flexible couplers, or update to the thin fibre ones? I love/hate this tractor addiction.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Use the flexible couplers,as they also protect the driveshaft from harsh loading,...much like a shear pin does.
They're designed to rip,if too great a load is put on,too quickly.
They can be made from the sidewalls of old tires,also.


----------



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

So, the new driveshaft I got off Ebay was indeed too long, so I ordered a 3/4 id x 2 inch coupling from Amazon. Got it today. Amazing what a few thou can make. After cleaning, polishing, heating, and beating, I arrived at the magical 21 3/4 length and installed it. Runs sweet and true. Now for the fun of reassembling the steering and PTO. Course I could have hired a gardener to rototill for the cost of six packs gone into this project!


----------



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

Since it's been raining non-stop forever it seems here in the PNW, I've been diverting attention to restoration of my 1973 Explorer motor home. It's about done, now back to the tractor. I recall leaving it in frustration last month due to issues of trying to get the driveshaft back in without disassembling the whole bloody tractor. Anyone with ideas on that?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post pics of it.
All I see is the PTO shaft.


----------



## safspir (Jan 15, 2017)

The previous pics in the thread I thought gave a pretty good overview of the whole thing. Just asking for input from someone who's actually done it. I.E. do I really have to move the engine? Thanks for the response.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Ford/Jacobsen I had is about the same.
You can get it in,but I preferred to move the engine.....also made it easier to get the steering back together.


----------

